# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  OCD?

## NoSocialButterfly

So, I've never really considered myself to have OCD.  I've been going to a therapist for over 2 years, and I do remember him mentioning early on that I had some OCD tendencies....but I think everyone does in ways.  But I've been having some obsessive type thoughts and after telling him about it, he today gave me an article about how to cope with OCD.  Hmm, does that mean he thinks I have OCD?  Now I'm going to obsess about that!...Haha!

Okay, what's been going on is I twisted my ankle at work a couple months ago.  Since that time I'm having a hard time not thinking about turning my ankle.  I get these thoughts about my ankle snapping a lot.  A first it was just when I was walking outside and going up and down stairs.  But it has gotten progressively worse.  I'm thinking about it even when I'm just sitting around.  I visualize myself breaking my ankle.  I think about the pain and the embarrassment of other people seeing me fall when this happens.  I mean I'm actually wincing when I think about this.  I guess this is considered obsessive thinking?

And I think I have had some possible OCD issues before...brushing my hair, Germ-X usagae, some counting stuff.  I'll get really paranoid at work all the sudden that I am giving the wrong change back to customers.  After every customer walks away I'll start trying desperately to figure out if I messed up.

I swear it is if my brain has to have something to worry about.  So, not that I specifally want to label myself with anything, but would what I have mentioned make you think that I have an issue with OCD?

----------


## NoSocialButterfly

Thanks for your response.  I have been diagnosed with GAD.  That seems to be my primary problem over the past year, where before it was SAD.  So maybe it is the GAD.  I worry about how much I worry and obsess.  haha

----------


## Ironman

There could be hints of OCD, but like Ventura said, it is also a part of GAD.  I know I have it......sometimes, it is "magical thinking".

----------


## WineKitty

I have been diagnosed with GAD and I have some OCD tendencies.  I do the "what if" game A LOT.  I am a total germaphobe.  I am very regimented about some things that HAVE to be done in a certain way; if they aren't you have to start all over again and do it correctly.  Wow, I am really weird when I put it all down in writing like this.

----------

